
New BIAS attack works against Bluetooth on Apple, Samsung, and other devices - tech-historian
https://www.zdnet.com/article/smartphones-laptops-iot-devices-vulnerable-to-new-bias-bluetooth-attack/
======
aspenmayer
[https://francozappa.github.io/about-
bias/](https://francozappa.github.io/about-bias/)

